# Exeter Festival of Food & Drink



## secretsquirrel (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone going? I'll be there scoffing every free sample in sight...

£3. yum


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 25, 2006)

I see me mate Michaels gonna be there say hi from me.


----------



## iseededpple (Mar 25, 2006)

ooo just had a look, think well go along friday for some free samples too!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 31, 2006)

we're going on saturday

anyone else?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 3, 2006)

Ended up going teatime on saturday so fighting over the scraps left! But, still managed to eat my way around the place. And they had a chocolate fountain!   

Ended up buying loads of condiments - seville orange and chilli jelly (supposed to serve with meat but it's bloody amazing as a v.grown up marmalade), lemon pickle, spicy honey mustard. Plus cheesecake and rye bread and sausages


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2006)

we got some cheese and chutney

i tried loads of sausages but none were as good as the ones from my local farmer

we'll definitely be going again.


----------

